
Amazon ‘Lotto’ Winners in New York and Virginia See Housing Jackpot - SQL2219
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-11-14/amazon-lotto-winners-in-new-york-virginia-see-housing-jackpot
======
SQL2219
“Over the last week I’ve received 50 inquiries on that one property -- we
hadn’t received 50 inquiries over the previous 100 days,”

